# Still a Steal



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The newest Jessum lift is on sale this appears to be a good unit and its priced right,Rout-R-Lift IIâ„¢ (9-1/4" X 11-3/4")


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's a good for a lift but why not just buy a brand new router with the lift built in for the same price..note the router in the web page ( Craftsman black top )

========


----------



## Rickf178 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up and I agree that sounds like a good price.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I dunno Bob,splain it too us all.Please I mean why put something that has all the capable adjustability from above the table when you can just buy a router with no adjustability from above the table without having to modify something else in order to make it function from above the table,Why do hundreds if not thousands of folk do that Bob. I can only imagine it might have more to do with prcision than just the ability to raise and lower the bit from above. But that just my opinion. I like things to be precise and while craftsman makes a good router it height mechanism leaves little to be desired of ,or for that matter most router manufacturers do as well.Then you also have the nice phenolic plate with adjustments as well. I dunno Bob,just can,t get my head around why folks would want something like this when as you say they can just buy the router instead


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tommy

The Craftsman black top and the red tops and some of the Bosch routers are all setup with the lift built in no need to add anything just stick the Allen key in and it can be use from the top side of the router table top.

But the bottom line is you need to think why JessEm has lower the price, I think they know it's almost a dead item with all the routers now coming out with the lift built in, move it or eat it thing..

=====



Tommyt654 said:


> I dunno Bob,splain it too us all.Please I mean why put something that has all the capable adjustability from above the table when you can just buy a router with no adjustability from above the table without having to modify something else in order to make it function from above the table,Why do hundreds if not thousands of folk do that Bob. I can only imagine it might have more to do with prcision than just the ability to raise and lower the bit from above. But that just my opinion. I like things to be precise and while craftsman makes a good router it height mechanism leaves little to be desired of ,or for that matter most router manufacturers do as well.Then you also have the nice phenolic plate with adjustments as well. I dunno Bob,just can,t get my head around why folks would want something like this when as you say they can just buy the router instead


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Guess you have never tried to raise one of those routers you mentioned up oh lets say 1/64 or even less. They can't do it because they do not have that type of capability built into their mechanism. They are way too sloppy. I'll stick with Jessum and their superior height raising mechanisms anyday over what the router manufacturers are putting out.They are just waaayyyy tooooo sloppppy for my likin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

I don't work with 64's I am working with wood not steel, 1/16" is good for me most of the time and they will do that easy 

By the way " those routers you mentioned " I have 26 of them, a helix is a helix they say..it just comes down to the size of the crank (winder)


=====



Tommyt654 said:


> Guess you have never tried to raise one of those routers you mentioned up oh lets say 1/64 or even less. They can't do it because they do not have that type of capability built into their mechanism. They are way too sloppy. I'll stick with Jessum and their superior height raising mechanisms anyday over what the router manufacturers are putting out.They are just waaayyyy tooooo sloppppy for my likin


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well you prolly need 26 routers Bob with all the time your spending without a lift to remove your router from the table just to change your bits. Something I and thousands of others who have purchased these finely machined tools do not have to do since we simply raise the router high enough to expose the collet and make above table bit removals and replacements without a crank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

I don't pop any of my routers out of the tables to change out the bits but I do have my share of lifts also but with the Off Set wrench the collet only needs to be at the top of the table or to say just below it, plus once the bit is in place I only need to move up it or down by a 1/32 to 1/16" or so most of the time..

Heavyweight and Precision Router Table

But I will say you can make your own by just putting some heat on the stock wrench that comes with all routers and do it for peanuts.. 

Like they say you don't need to turn the car upside down to change a tire out..

============






Tommyt654 said:


> Well you prolly need 26 routers Bob with all the time your spending without a lift to remove your router from the table just to change your bits. Something I and thousands of others who have purchased these finely machined tools do not have to do since we simply raise the router high enough to expose the collet and make above table bit removals and replacements without a crank


----------

